# OSB Cabinet Carcasses



## brianlsu43 (Jan 15, 2010)

I am looking to build cabinets for my garage and do not have much money to spend.

I was kicking around the idea of building the carcasses using OSB. I would use pine for the faces.

Has anyone ever tried this? My plan would be to attach using pocket hole screws.

Anyone have another cost efficient alternative?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi!
Another thought is recycle cabinets. I got 3 kitchen unit from an appartment house that was converted to condo. I also got other cabinets that I have used in the garage. The appartment cabinets went into my wood shop and the leftovers in the pole building. The amount of work to be done with used cabinets depends on their shape. I have in my garage better cabinets than some folks have in their kitchen.

John


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

IMO, OSB wouldn't hold pocket screws. OSB is not structural.


----------



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

I built some of my shop cabinets using particle board several years ago and they remain in use today and have been "full" for nearly all of that time. I have no idea just how much weight is in there but I don't want to try and hold it up.
I used rabbet joints at the corners reinforced with straight-in screws. so far, nothing has come apart. Of course now I am thinking about it so will be listening for that "thud" out in the shop if one of them falls off of the wall…..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

John's idea is probably the best and least expensive. I have both. Ones I built and some really nice oak cabinets I got after my son's kitchen remodel. The ones I built were from chipboard with some kind of Melamin type surface. Got them cheap at a home improvement center. The frame and panel doors were made with inexpensive pine frames and 1/4" chipboard panels I got free which had been used for packing. I made the frames with a mitered half-laps, very strong and look good. They have served me well the last 4 years.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Recycle cabinets is the best idea, OSB is not strong enough for cabinets.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

MDF works good for the garage. OSB may be a little too flaky, plus screws don't hold in it all that well. MDF is easier to work and far less dusty. Another thing you can do, is go around to your BBS's and look in their cabinet return bins. I have picked cabinets up for my garage for $10 to $15 dollars just because they had a bad scratch or a slightly crushed corner. I picked up one for $5 dollars cause the bach was punched by a fork lift. I had a piece of Luan 1/4" ply in the shop and replaced the back. Like Alexander said, there are many ways toget cabinets for the shop.


----------



## Stewy (Dec 8, 2009)

Here in Iowa  3/4" MDF is $20/sheet and 3/4" Luan plywood is $25. I prefer the plywood it holds pocket holes and other screws the best. I use standard or better 1×3 "pine for the face fronts as you can pick through the wood. You can stain them or paint them. I have never had any luck on used cabinets at the time I have wanted them. You can build them to suite your needs.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

OSB won't cut it.

If you have a 'Habitat for Humanity ReStore' in your area you might check with them. My neighbor picked up a heck of deal on cabinets (base and wall) for his basement at our local HFH ReStore.


----------



## brianlsu43 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. Its good to get some advise prior to starting this and then realize it wont work.

I have been on the look out for used/salvaged cabinets for some time now. Just haven't been at the right place at the right time.

Thanks again.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Try MDF, cheap and easy to eork with. Almost all of my shop furniture is made of MDF and it works great for me and it can take a fair bit of abuse.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've made a few shop cabinets that set on the floor and one breakfront for the dining room from MDF. Paints wonderfully, easy to work with, and heavier than H&^%!
Just sides, top and bottom of MDF might not be bad. Luan for the back and pine rail and stile doors with pegboard panels would make it lighter.


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

TomHintz has the right idea. You can get "cabinet grade" particle board at the local big box store cheap. It's usually just a tad lighter than MDF.
As far as concern about how much weight particle board will support, if your shelf spans aren't really long you can probably stiffen the shelves with front/rear runners of 1×2's glued to the underside of the shelves.
To make sure the shelves don't fall off the walls, use at least 3 inch screws into the studs, or if you have concrete block or brick walls, use tapcon fasteners.
Gerry


----------



## BadBob (Oct 13, 2008)

OK, Its not exactly a cabinet. These shelves have been in use in my closets for more than thirty years. The shelves are set in 1/8" dadoes and its held together with drywall screws with no glue. In the photo there is more than 170lbs on the top shelf and well over 200lbs total. Is it strong enough? I think you could build cabinets out of OSB if you just thought it through and didn't try to treat it like ir was wood. If you wand some serous strength build a frame from 2×4s and overlay it with the OSB. A cabinet constructed in this manner will support a 100 gallon aquarium. (1000lb). We are not talking about fine furniture here we are talking about boxes..


----------



## Halfday (Jun 4, 2010)

*Brian, the folks boo-hooing the cabinets from OSB have likely never made any. I built my daughter some large base units for her basement jewelry studio and they have worked out real well. I didn't use the cheap 7/16" junk, but neither did I use Advantech. I used the 3/4 T&G from Lowe's. Mostly pocket hold joinery. Worked out great.

John*


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's some light reading for ya.
http://lumberjocks.com/MT_Stringer/blog/36493

Much better place to work in. I used 3/4 inch plywood. The shelves are loaded.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I built 8' tall cabinets for my daughter's garage from 7/16 OSB and they have held up well (painted). I think the key was building the frame from 2×4s and 2×2s and screwing the OSB to it. Shelves sit on 1×2 frames and have no sag over 4' span. Doors are OSB with a 1×2 'frame around them to stiffen them up. Doors are 8' tall and 2' wide.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Screws driven into the face of OSB hold fine, but driven into the end grain they either don't hold or split the the panel. So conventional carcase construction does not work with OSB. gfadvm has provided a work around.


----------



## BadBob (Oct 13, 2008)

> Screws driven into the face of OSB hold fine, but driven into the end grain they either don t hold or split the the panel. So conventional carcase construction does not work with OSB. gfadvm has provided a work around.
> 
> - bondogaposis


The shelves in my photo have screws in the ends of the shelves. Holes were drilled for them.


----------



## ladieu (Feb 4, 2015)

You can simply affix a piece of 2×4 in the corner for the purpose of holding screws. Doesn't take up much room and should fix your issue and also save money of not having to frame everything with 2×4s

Speaking of saving money, I built out a ton of shelves w/ 2×3s which are much cheaper than 2×4s.. works just as good. I sheeted them w/ OSB and they work just fine.


----------

